# Mtb Sanremo



## modoloale (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello guys, this is my new web site (sorry, now only in italian) http://www.mtbsanremo.it
It's a site where I put all my GPS tracks around Sanremo, one of the best spot in Italy, if you like tecnical singletracks. There are also videos and pictures (foto in italian).
As you can see there is also a photo gallery of Utah, when I've been trhere in october 2004
Sorry for my English.
Ciao Ale:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Riviera Nasher (Mar 5, 2006)

Ciao modolale

Un bello sito!!!!

I live in in Molini di Triora (for 7 months of the year) and I have this comapany

www.rivierabike.co.uk

I have ridden many trails above San Remo (mainly Mt Bignone) and also with the San Remo Bici (but they are too fast for me up the hills)

I return in april...maybe you come for a ride in alta Valle Argentina...we have new trails..I would also like to do more around San Remo so wil look around a bit more when I am back.

Ci Vediamo

Adrian


----------



## modoloale (Oct 10, 2006)

Riviera Nasher said:


> Ciao modolale
> 
> Un bello sito!!!!
> 
> ...


Ciao Adrian, I know you.
I've met you one day around Valle Argentina's Trails.
Ok, when you come back I can ride with you in Sanrem o Molini.
Ciao Ale:thumbsup:


----------



## Riviera Nasher (Mar 5, 2006)

Cool

I will be in molini in 3 weeks, hopefully I will meet with Peo (Argentina Bike) and go for a ride!! I miss the trails.

Parli buon inglese, che tipo di bici hai? forse Ti ricorderò

A doppo 

Ciao


----------



## modoloale (Oct 10, 2006)

Riviera Nasher said:


> Cool
> 
> I will be in molini in 3 weeks, hopefully I will meet with Peo (Argentina Bike) and go for a ride!! I miss the trails.
> 
> ...


The day I met you I were with Peo, Stefano and another friend of mine.
I've got a white Santacruz VP-Free.
I raced also the "appendaun",the down part of the race.
Bye Ale


----------



## Riviera Nasher (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes

I remember.

We left the church at the same time...I was faster 

I had a Yeti 575...but i broke the frame.

now I have agiant X1.

I look forward to try it in Italy.

Ciao

A


----------

